
Dart finally gets generic methods - kasperl
http://news.dartlang.org/2016/12/dart-121-generic-method-syntax.html
======
isoos
Fantastic news! I hated to write type annotations in comment blocks like

    
    
        T foo/*<T>*/() {...}

